# Абсолютный стеноз в области ШОП. Что делать?



## cluch69 (24 Дек 2020)

Здравствуйте. Очень прошу посмотреть описание моих МРТ-снимков, сами снимки (насколько это возможно по их качеству) и план лечения, который мне составил травматолог-ортопед.
       С одной стороны, больше всего обеспокоило заключение, касающееся абсолютного стеноза. С другой стороны, у меня нет каких-то особо беспокоящих симптомов. Свое обследование я вообще начала из-за кома в горле, который не проходит уже месяца 2. А так иногда головные боли, не скажу, что прямо каждый день. Иногда закружится голова, но только когда я резко ее поворачиваю. Редко проблемы с памятью. МРТ головного мозга никаких патологий не выявила.
Вопросы:
1. Можно ли мне пока ограничиться консервативным лечением? Или настраиваться на операцию?
2. По плану лечения. Я так понимаю, что пиаскледин и алфлутоп больше ориентированы на коксартроз, который нарисовался тоже по данным МРТ. Я, конечно, пройду этот курс, но в данный момент абсолютный стеноз в области ШОП беспокоит меня больше.
Мелоксикам и найз, думается, направлены на снятие боли. Повторюсь, постоянная боль у меня отсутствует. Нужны ли они мне? Не люблю применять лекарства «на всякий случай».
3. Об ЛФК на приеме вообще речь не шла. Зато посоветовали обратиться к психотерапевту по поводу кома в горле.
Следует ли мне самостоятельно найти и использовать какие-либо комплексы упражнений, в т.ч. выложенные на сайте, или этим я себе только наврежу?
4. Каких еще специалистов мне следовало бы посетить? Невролога, нейрохирурга, мануального терапевта?
       Буду весьма признательна, если ответите.


----------



## La murr (24 Дек 2020)

@cluch69, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## olga68 (24 Дек 2020)

Здравствуйте. По поводу кома в горле, сходите на приём к эндокринологу. Может быть это ощущение, и не от шеи.


----------



## cluch69 (24 Дек 2020)

У эндокринолога была, УЗИ щитовидки делала, все нормально. Еще делала ФГС, тоже все в порядке.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Дек 2020)

Назначения из серии "чёрт-те что и сбоку бантик".
Если чувствуете себя хорошо, то и никакого лечение не нужно. 
Займитесь гимнастикой Стрельниковой.Разучить её можно по видеоурокам доктора Щетинина на ЮТубе.


----------



## cluch69 (24 Дек 2020)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Дек 2020)

> 1. Можно ли мне пока ограничиться консервативным лечением? Или настраиваться на операцию?


- Ограничиться.


> 2. По плану лечения. Я так понимаю, что пиаскледин и алфлутоп больше ориентированы на коксартроз, который нарисовался тоже по данным МРТ. Я, конечно, пройду этот курс, но в данный момент абсолютный стеноз в области ШОП беспокоит меня больше.
> Мелоксикам и найз, думается, направлены на снятие боли. Повторюсь, постоянная боль у меня отсутствует. Нужны ли они мне? Не люблю применять лекарства «на всякий случай».


- Не надо.


> 3. Об ЛФК на приеме вообще речь не шла. Зато посоветовали обратиться к психотерапевту по поводу кома в горле.
> Следует ли мне самостоятельно найти и использовать какие-либо комплексы упражнений, в т.ч. выложенные на сайте, или этим я себе только наврежу?


- Можно навредить. Но есть соблюдете принцип постепенности и разумности, то есть будете делать до боли и чуть на боль, то должно пронести. Конечно лучше найти инструктора. Как вариант по телемедицине.


> 4. Каких еще специалистов мне следовало бы посетить? Невролога, нейрохирурга, мануального терапевта?


    - Мануального терапевта, но понимать зачем должны и Вы, и он.


----------



## cluch69 (26 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, большое спасибо за ответ. А Ваш центр оказывает телемедицинские услуги?

@Владимир Воротынцев, @Доктор Ступин, Уважаемые Специалисты, а как Вы относитесь к кинезиотерапии? Я, конечно, могу посмотреть отзывы о работе мануальных терапевтов по Симферополю, рейтинги, но это, как мне кажется, лотерея. Как я понимаю, занятия кинезиотерапией будут менее травматичны, чем если я попаду не в те руки (мануального терапевта). Или у меня ложное представление о кинезиотерапии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Дек 2020)

А что Вы понимаете под кинезотерапией?
У нее неоднозначное определение.


----------



## cluch69 (27 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, в продолжение разговора. 
У меня сформировалось представление о кинезотерапии как об одной из форм ЛФК. Я нарисовала себе следующую картинку. Инструктор выясняет, какие у меня есть мышечные синдромы и неправильно сформированные двигательные паттерны. Индивидуально подбирается комплекс упражнений, в результате которых восстанавливается мышечный тонус и укрепляется мышечный корсет. Если я уже загубила свою шею, то мне надо постараться укрепить остальные отделы позвоночника, что позволит мне частично компенсировать ограниченность движений в ШОП.
В кинезотерапии меня привлекает возможная постепенность увеличения нагрузки. Меня же не будут заставлять выполнять упражнения через боль. А на то, как на меня руками будет воздействовать мануальный терапевт, я никак не повлияю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Дек 2020)

В таком понимании на кинезотерапия обязательно нужна.


----------



## cluch69 (27 Дек 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю за ответы. Дай Вам Бог здоровья, сил и всяческих благ.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Дек 2020)

Кинезиотерапия по своей сути та же ЛФК. Только кинезиотерапевты "берут" гораздо больше. чем врачи ЛФК.


----------



## cluch69 (27 Дек 2020)

@Владимир Воротынцев, премногая благодарность за то, что откликаетесь.
ЛФК у нас сейчас вообще нет, а вот новомодная кинезиотерапия есть.. Ну и, лет так 20 назад проходила я курс ЛФК, рассчитанный на среднестатистического больного. Сейчас, я надеюсь, перед занятиями мне проведут какую-то проверку состояния мышц и рефлексов и разработают индивидуальную программу под меня. Во всяком случае в ютубе все это очень привлекательно выглядит в видео о работе кинезиотерапевтов.
Желаю Вам, Владимир Иванович, здравствовать и процветать в Новом году.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Дек 2020)

@cluch69, благодарю за добрые пожелания!
"Бойтесь данайцев, дары приносящих!" В сети. в т.ч. и на ЮТубе, огромное количество рекламных материалов, в том числе и связанных со здоровьем человека. И найдётся огромное количество желающих "полечить" вас своими архиэффективными методами. В таких случаях желательно помнить. что: "Чем навязчивее реклама, тем ниже качество предлагаемого товара!".
Будьте здоровы!


----------

